# Pastry class in Vienna or Budapest?



## mmecyn (Jan 31, 2011)

I am strictly an amateur with a love of pastry, but I've got a week to ten days in Europe coming up that I would like to spend baking -- refining techniques, learning new things. The Internet seems to offer either real dilettante "watch this famous guy do it and then sit down and eat it after you've done the tours"  or full-on courses for people seeking jobs as pastry chefs. Neither works for me.

Does anyone know of a school in Vienna or Budapest ( I'm open to anywhere but France, really, since I don't speak a word of French) where I can take a short course next month?  I can't say that money is no object, but it's not a big obstacle, either.

Suggestions?


----------

